# Thunderstorm



## The Barbarian (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Great photo capturing the intensity that Mother Nature sometimes throws out there.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice capture.  Is this from a multiple exposure?  Just curious as it looks like a lot of lightning at one time.

WesternGuy


----------



## Destin (Oct 9, 2017)

Beautiful moody image!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow great shot


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 9, 2017)

Long exposure.   Several seconds of bolts.   If you look close, you can see some motion in the clouds.   No blur though; the lightning was like a flash unit.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 9, 2017)

My K3II has a feature that allows multiple "additive" shots. (merged into one), that is different from the in camera HDR feature. I haven't had the opportunity to try it yet, but is this something like you did, or was it just a single long exposure?


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 9, 2017)

Because the shutter was so slow, I had it stopped way down, with a fairly low ISO.    It really came out to be I think four separate exposures, because there was nothing much being recorded without some light.

Notice the big bolt on the right, down below it, there's a cloud.   You can see the movement of the cloud between flashes.

I think a really great use of that feature on your K3II would be to reduce noise with shots taken at high ISO in dark conditions.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 10, 2017)

I found it a little hard to determine that the clouds were moving, but thanks very much for sharing the conditions of your imagery.

WesternGuy


----------



## rosh4u (Oct 10, 2017)

Great!
Especially the moving clouds look great.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 10, 2017)

Very nice image!


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 10, 2017)

WesternGuy said:


> I found it a little hard to determine that the clouds were moving



If you look at the clouds just above the tree line, there are what appear to be very faint shadows of the clouds just above the actual image of the clouds.

I guess I could go in and fix that, but apparently, I'm the only one who actually noticed.


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 10, 2017)

Very nice shot!!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 10, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey, who let you out of the HDR forum? I told them to lock the door!
You know how I feel about your images, always wonderful, thanks .


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks.    I've been playing around with different things lately.   Glad you like it.


----------



## Sil (Oct 20, 2017)

great shot !!!


----------

